# DWA Question...Ireland Venomous?



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I asked a question not long ago about people keeping venomous in Ireland. And was told that the closest anti-venom was Liverpool and when I asked how would they manage to get to Liverpool in time if bitten? Well somebody told me Liverpool hospital fly it to you by helicopter? 

Well this is my question. Southern Ireland isn't a part of Britain so it isn't covered buy our NHS system is it? So why would they fly anti venom to you? Or would you be charged if you survive the bite??

Just a little question picking at me brain...

Cheers 
Seb.

( P.S...I like Ireland and I am not trying to disagree with the Irish system. Just a question)


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Hi, I asked a question not long ago about people keeping venomous in Ireland. And was told that the closest anti-venom was Liverpool and when I asked how would they manage to get to Liverpool in time if bitten? Well somebody told me Liverpool hospital fly it to you by helicopter?
> 
> Well this is my question. Southern Ireland isn't a part of *Britain* so it isn't covered buy our NHS system is it? So why would they fly anti venom to you? Or would you be charged if you survive the bite??
> 
> ...



The North isn't either techanically UK yes, Britain no only being pedantic/annonying btw :devil::devil:

I would imagine that you would need health insurance in the South to cover it, heard that there was a fella up here keeping without a license and he got tagged and ended up paying for everything anti-venom, chopper and any other stuff required totalling £120k or somthing like that. So would imagine that if somone from the South had no insurance they would be liable for costs.


----------



## neonlinux (Jun 22, 2011)

My father in law knows of a guy who keeps / kept venomous and he got bit etc etc and had to get flown by the RAF to England for treatment and he got lumped with a massive bill. That was as a British citizen. He did not have to pay for the NHS care, but the helicopter he did. 
I forget the entire story of what happened. 

Northern Ireland is British. No different than the mainland.

I believe you in the need of emergency may be able to be treated as a member of the European union. I know that's how many claim benefits in the UK by being citizens of the Euro


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought so. So your insurance would cover the bill if you was bitten?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

You need health insurance that states in writing that you are covered in the event of a venomous bite or other dwa incident, this covers the big part of your bill. 

You then need life insurance, that covers the chopper.... and your funeral costs if need be. 

Liverpool seems so far away sometimes...


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Piraya1 said:


> You need health insurance that states in writing that you are covered in the event of a venomous bite or other dwa incident, this covers the big part of your bill.
> 
> You then need life insurance, that covers the chopper.... and your funeral costs if need be.
> 
> Liverpool seems so far away sometimes...


Is that a must or is it still upto you if you want to take out insurance? Another question has just come to me...Rasorscale said to me that you always get people asking to gain experience from people who keep venomous?? Well hasn't somebody clicked on and set up a business charging people buy the hour for private lessons. I bet thers a good number of people willing to pay I know I would.

And I bet Liverpool seems far away ha. And imagine if you lived at the furthest point of southern Ireland


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> You need health insurance that states in writing that you are covered in the event of a venomous bite or other dwa incident, this covers the big part of your bill.
> 
> You then need life insurance, that covers the chopper.... and your funeral costs if need be.
> 
> Liverpool seems so far away sometimes...


Hey mate

So do you have that insurance? It must be crazy expensive and your average insurance company is surely not going to take that on? I am intrigued.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Is that a must or is it still upto you if you want to take out insurance? Another question has just come to me...Rasorscale said to me that you always get people asking to gain experience from people who keep venomous?? Well hasn't somebody clicked on and set up a business charging people buy the hour for private lessons. I bet thers a good number of people willing to pay I know I would.
> 
> And I bet Liverpool seems far away ha. And imagine if you lived at the furthest point of southern Ireland


I hope venomous keepers would ask for previous experience, its what ive done when selling venomous but i still knew the guy who i sold too. Im sure alot of people would pay for it, but the problem with no AV in this country, what would happen if someone gets bitten, and has a allergic reaction to the venom, the business would be shut down and you would be charged for man slaughter.
You would also have loads of kids pestering you about.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

*The question regards Anti-venom*. Venomous species that are neurotoxin or cytotoxic may need anti-toxin remedy depending on the species or subspecies. 
Neurotoxin can more than generally be treated systematically.


----------

